# Jeff's Rub



## dasmoker (Jun 30, 2009)

So I purchased Jeff's Rub recipe and am very pleased with it. Of course, I have tweaked it and made it my own.  I have changed the amounts that go into the rub a bit, added an xtra ingredient or 2, and I end it by adding a packet of unsweetened black cherry Kool Aid to it as well, but it is still 90% Jeff's Rub.  Have used it on Beef and Pork and like it very much.

My reason for posting is, have you ever tried this rub on chicken?  I did a 6 lb Beer Can chicken last night. Brushed the chicken with Olive Oil, then generously applied the rub.   I gotta tell you I have never done a beer can chicken as good as last night.  That rub on the crispy skin was to freaking DIE for.  I like the rub on beef and pork, but I absolutely LOVE the rub on chicken. Can not wait to make another one. If you have the recipe and have not used it on beer can chicken yet, try it out.  Fantastic.


----------



## figjam (Jun 30, 2009)

Gonna have to try this.

Did you lift the skin and get any rub in between, or did you strictly leave it on the skin?


----------



## dasmoker (Jun 30, 2009)

I usually just coat the skin, then pour a little rub in the neck cavity as well, but I would see nothing wrong with putting some underneath the skin as well.


----------



## bassman (Jun 30, 2009)

I did these with Jeff's rub (all original).  Came out great!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 30, 2009)

I havent used Jeff's rub but am glad that it is really good. Nice qview too.


----------



## figjam (Jun 30, 2009)

What the heck is that beast on the left?


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 30, 2009)

I've tried it on beer can chickens and they've turned out great! Give it a try.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like a fattie or a bacon wrapped loin.


----------



## dirtman775 (Jun 30, 2009)

I bought jeffs rub, and sauce recipies....not my cup of tea...JMO


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 30, 2009)

YES, I use it on chicken almost all the time... top it with a little sprinkle of sage and rosemary and it is the best chicken I have even had...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...516#post323516


----------



## bassman (Jul 1, 2009)

That was a fatty of some sort.  It was too long ago to remember exactly what was in it.  I remember it was good though!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 1, 2009)

Personally I haven't found anything I don't like Jeff's rub on I don't use it on everything all the time but anything I have used it on has been good


----------



## countrysmoked (Jul 1, 2009)

I have used it on chicken. it is ok but i prefer a slightly tamer rub on my bird.  it does make some pretty good ribs though.


----------

